# Potential Leopard attacks



## b7afonso (Apr 2, 2014)

I live i Africa baby! It's wild out here yes...but controlled. 

My concern is that we live at the foot of a mountain, and we spotted leopard footprints in the area...What would any of you do while on a trail ride on horse, would a Leopard think this is easy prey or would he be intimidated by horse and rider 

Not that we ever had a leopard attack at the reserve, but just wondering about it.


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

You may want to contact some of the horseback safari operations in Africa to ask their opinion. Since they work with horses in contact with savanna and jungle animals more frequently than most people (or people living in areas with different wildlife) they may be able to give you the best advice in regards to your safety. People who ride in North America and have experience dealing with mountain lions/cougars may also have some words of wisdom, but cougars/leopards are not the same animal and their hunting habits will be different as they are living in different environments/hunting different prey/may be in contact with humans in a slightly different way.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

All I've read about cougars (which as littlebird said are a different animal) is that you have to be prepared to fight back if you see one. Usually they will not show themselves and will leave at the sound of humans. Running gets you nowhere, obviously, and it would just encourage them to attack. This is all just stuff I've read, someone else more knowledgeable can probably answer this better.

My advice? Carry a gun.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out what to do as well, though I'm in Indiana , we somehow hve two black leopards running lose around here along with mountain lions , just down the road from me a few years back, a horse was attacked and killed in its field by a big cat, I would carry a gun, but I'm 16, and my parents don't have one yet ( I've been begging for a wile now though for a hunting rifle lol) I'm just glad that mountain lions rotate territory's, they roam spans of miles and miles for a few years then go to another one, but usually make there way back to it some point in time. But that's mountain lions ( which were thought to not inhabit Indiana for quite a wile till finally footage of one was taken on a gaming trail) 

Sooo since a gun isn't an option for me I carry a knife at all times. Best I can do for now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

Leopards will leave a horse and rider alone.

The leopard is a medium sized cat (I know it's a large African cat, but its the smallest of the large African cats). They prey on small to medium sized antelope and animals.

A horse is too large. A horse and rider is even larger. Very young foals might be in danger, but certainly not horses.

Also, leopards are very shy and will avoid people if given that chance. Sighting one is very special, but you and your horse are safe


----------

